

Startups, This Is How Design Works - pdufour
http://startupsthisishowdesignworks.com/

======
zerop
Good one. Is there any forum, where I can submit my designs or websites and
designer around the world review it. Its hard for Startups to afford designers
and harder to find good ones.

------
Papirola
repost?

